# Getting more wirehair



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

I took a picture this morning in the brief bit of sunshine we had *sigh*, it wasn't until I uploaded the pic to my laptop and flicked to a picture of him at 10 weeks old that I noticed how much more Beau's wirehair is growing....I'm thinking he is going to be quite wirey. 

This was Beau at 10 weeks old - 










Taken today at 12 weeks old - 










It is so interesting watching him grow and trying to work out what he will be like, I know what will be will be but I just can't help myself ;D

This is Beau's mum Indy with my Daughter, Indy was just adorable and I could have easily snuck her home with me (btw that is Beau's head in the bottom left corner, lol) - 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











And Beau's dad Rowan, he had to present everyone with a piece of paper incase your wondering what he is carrying - 










I have removed the faces as I don't want to post people without them knowing. I have to laugh at the pics though, notice everything piled out of puppies way? hee hee....It is like that in my house now too. ;D

Harrigab - you would be ashamed of my lawn! LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Great photos, Cristina!! Thanks for sharing..... 

Beau is already such a handsome little guy! It's no wonder, really, because Indy and Rowan are both beautiful dogs. BTW, maybe BEAU is short for BEAUtiful!? LOL! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great pics Cristina ;D, Beau is certainly keeping the good looks gene that his parents have .
I've stopped stressing about my lawns now...2 boys and a viz so it's just a matter of "damage limitation" lol!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh he is gorgeous - his beard is just coming through.

Here is some comparisons for you Boris at 3 months and one at 5 months


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Oh he is gorgeous - his beard is just coming through.
> 
> Here is some comparisons for you Boris at 3 months and one at 5 months


As for my lawns - You can imagine how big the puddles/brown patches that a Gt Dane makes - he used to go in one place on bark, but has been very naughty since Boris arrived. The bad weather hasn't helped


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

big...awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  Beautiful pup.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a beautiful pup! I love his new whiskers!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/409734_107255756085987_542498518_n.jpg
Rubes and her brother Oscar, Cristina, on their 1 yo birthday bash, oscar's quite a bit wirier(?) than Rubes, although we did get them mistaken for each other a few times lol


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! That was exactly why his breeder named him Beau Mswhipple, and why we kept it, Hee Hee! ;D 

*Hotmischief* - Oh wow Boris is such a stunning boy, Beau will be 3 months on the 29th (just realised I should have put 13 weeks on my pic not 12...where does the time go?!) now I have a good comparison, thank you so much for the pic's. He is very nearly at the same stage as Boris looks wise. I'm trying to keep a record of the changes ;D


*Harrigab* - I just saw all my weeds in my lawn and thought of your thread, I'm glad you have given way I was exactly like you with our new lawn as it took so much work to clear and level off...ok so I then cheated with turf, lol. It took one yellow patch from my old lab bitch sneaking through one day for a wee that I gave up. 

Ruby and Oscar are so similar (beautiful dogs) you can just see all the hair on Oscars back which is very much like Beau, it looks like he is wearing a little cream saddle blanket at the moment where it is all coming through. 
Isn't if funny how we give red collars for girls and blue for boys, my labs had them too. Might have to give Beau something completely different to keep people guessing, lol.


----------

